# my rat bags



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

finally here are the pics of my 3 boys! i have just got a new cam and have worked out how 2 post pics!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I love roobs face! Hehe, They are all adorible!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

thankies


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i love all ur little ones! Takota started out looking like Cody and then grew up into roobs! lol strangest thing :|


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

absolute cuties!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)




----------

